# Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Januar 

*Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische​*
Radiobeitrag (MP3)
http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/...t_invasion_von_dlf_20161213_1640_ebfcf9a4.mp3


Dass die Nordsee sich verändert, weil es immer wärmer wird, ist logisch.

Laut Deutschlandfunk melden jetzt britische Forscher, dass sich das auch immer mehr aufs Artenspektrum auswirkt.

Lowestoft ist der östlichste Ort von ganz Großbritannien. und von hier werden von den WIssenschaftlern mit Forschungsschiffen die um die Fischfauna auf See zu kontrolliert. 
Seit Jahrzehnten. 
Bei diesen marinen "Volkszählungen" zeigen sich inzwischen immer stärkere Artenverschiebungen in der ganzen Nordsee.

An 74 Messpunkten im Meer, vom Englischen Kanal im Süden bis zu den Färöer-Inseln im Norden werden Netze ausgeworfen und geschaut, was sich so alles fangen lässt.

Besonders Tintenfische und Sepien würden weltweit zunehmen, auch weil "Tintenfischfresser" wie Dorsche/Kabeljau abnehmen würden.

So resümiert man im Artikel:
Die Nordsee würde immer subtropischer werden, laut Biologen. Große Kaltwasserfische wie der Dorsch würden abwandern, kleine wärmeliebende Arten kommen hinzu, im Schlepptau die ausbreitungsfreudigen Tintenfische. 
Ökosystem und Nordseefischer müssten sich auf große Umbrüche einstellen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische*

Ja Thomas!

Die erste Dorade wurde vor Sylt gefangen! 

Vormarsch der Wolfsbarsche seit 20 Jahren!

Die Reusensteller hatten auch schon vor Jahren Sepien im Netz! 
Leider zu klein und zu wenige um sie zu Verwerten! 

Vor  ein paar Jahren war  die pazifische Auster nicht zu stoppen, heute ,so wie es für mich aussieht hat sich das Gleichgewicht wieder eingependelt, und die Auster ihren Platz gefunden

Die Welt ist im Wandel! 

Danke für deine kleine Gedankenbereichung in Sachen Nordsee!

Petrigeil HH


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Vor  ein paar Jahren war  die pazifische Auster nicht zu stoppen, heute ,so wie es für mich aussieht hat sich das Gleichgewicht wieder eingependelt, und die Auster ihren Platz gefunden



Das mit der Auster war besonders schlimm. Jahre lang nicht eine einzige Auster am Strand gesehen und auf einmal war alles komplett zugepflastert. Hab hier sogar noch ein Exemplar liegen von geschätzt knapp 25cm Länge. Anfang des Jahres war ich auch an der Nordsee...da war nicht mehr so viel zu sehen.

Ansonsten gibts immer wieder mal "ungewöhnliche" Tierarten in der Nordsee. Da wundern mich Tintenfische auch nicht besonders. Angeblich wurden ja sogar auch schon Weisse Haie und einige andere Exoten gesehen. Selbst in der Ostsee gibts ja mal exotische Fische (Mondfisch, Thun etc.) und die bietet sicherlich schlechtere Bedingungen als die Nordsee für solche Fische und ist auch noch schwerer erreichbar.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische*

Also ich hab als persönlichen Highlight oder Neuzugang dieses Jahr, das suchen noch Seeringelwürmern für mich entdeckt! 

Und was für Dinger hier so lauern!

 30 cm lang und fast Daumen dick! 

Ganz was anderes als die kleinen die man an der Ostsee kaufen kann! 

Waffenscheinpflichtig! N Bekannter mit dem ich Fischen war mochte die nicht mal anfassen! Ganz zum Gelächter von mir natürlich!! 

Greettz  HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nordsee: Die Invasion der Tintenfische*

Hab noch n schönen Link für euch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZwFnGxCJhg

Ab Min 33 wirds echt interessant! 

In dem Sinne schönes WE


----------

